# 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???



## ig63 (30 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich hatte vorhin einen Anruf von einem Bekannten und er erzählte mir folgendes. Mit Telekomabrechnung vom Januar 2009 wurden ihm zweimal (einmal früh und einmal abends) je 8,14 € ohne Mwst berechnet. Laut Abrechnung soll er die 090090000880 angerufen haben. Er widersprach dem bei der Telekom und rief die Bundesnetzagentur an, dort meinte man diese Nummer gehöre einer Werbeagentur Gutsche. Weiterhin meinte man bei der Netzagentur das wenn er nicht selbst dort angerufen hat dies nur sein Computer getan haben könnte. Nun habe ich einen Dialer im Verdacht aber so richtig will mir das nicht einleuchten denn der Anruf soll über eine Nummer getätigt worden sein welche nur dem Telefon im Büro zugeordnet wurde. Ich muss dazu sagen dieses Haus besitzt einen DSL-Anschluß der Telekom plus ISDN. Die Telefone sind über eine ISDN-Telefonanlage mit dem Splitter verbunden und der Computer über ein Lan-Kabel mit dem Speedport der Telekom. Der Speedport ist aber nur über ein Netzwerkkabel mit dem Splitter verbunden, ein Telefonkabel ist nicht angeschlossen. Kann rein hypothetisch gesehen ein eventueller Dialer mit dieser Konfiguration trotzdem eine solche Nummer rufen? Meiner Meinung nach höchstens über VoIP oder? Dies ist aber drt nicht eingerichtet.
Hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Nummer?
Ich habe ihm geraten seinen Computer erst einmal auf Viren, Spyware, Dialerund Co. zu untersuchen.

Danke freundlichst
Ingo


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Schau doch mal bei der Bnetza vorbei.
Die Rufnummer  gehört zu einem Dialer.

Link BNetzA
Registrierungs-Details der Dialer


mfg


----------



## ig63 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Na Super, Danke. Also nichts mit selbständiger Einwahl.  Habe mir die Seite einmal angeschaut, steht ja auch da das es ein Dialer ist. Nur habe ich nichts über die Kosten gefunden. Ich denke die Freundin meines Bekannten war auf dieser Seite, die ist so ein wenig esoterisch angehaucht.

Danke nochmals


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*



ig63 schrieb:


> Habe mir die Seite einmal angeschaut


Das schließt eine Einwahl unter Missachtung bestehender Regelungen nicht aus. Wir haben hier schon alles erlebt - selbst die automatisierte OK-Eingabe per Trickserei... Meinst Du mit "Seite" das, was bei der BNetzA steht? (ich kann das derzeit nicht abrufen, bitte PN)


----------



## ig63 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Ja die meine ich auch, dort ist aber auch die www-Adresse *(* *Home )*
angegeben. Dort kann man dann diesen Dialer laden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

ich meinte, mir das über PN zu schicken 

Von der alten Garde her könnten sich evtl. manche an eine Geschichte aus dem März 2006 erinnern. Soweit ich mich erinnere, endete die für den Betroffenen glimpflich...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/221953-post26.html

Ich kriege aber den Zusammenhang zu G* [ooops] nicht mehr hin, da muß ich erst heute abend ein wenig im Archiv kramen...



> http://www.unerklaerlichenw***.de/yoga/
> Zitat von :
> Meine Beratung leiste ich von Montag bis Freitag zwischen 10 -23 Uhr.
> 
> ...


(Quelle: März 2006)


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

auf dieser Seite ist der Preis deutlich genannt...


```
function check() {
	if (document.form.ja.value.toLowerCase() == 'ja') {
		//http://www.unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/html/
		// Tauschen Sie horoskop.exe gegebenfalls
		// gegen den Namen einer anderen exe-Datei aus
		location.href='download.php?p=start-esoterik.exe';
```

unter
http://www.unerklaerlichenw***.de/esoterik/html/download.php
gibt es den Dialer dann auch ohne diesen ganzen Abfrageschnickschnack. Dann ist er auch etwas kleiner (Der "reguläre" (?) Dialer besteht aus esoterik.exe und einer ipcheck.exe). Das dürfte aber nur eine Spielerei sein. Leider kann ich mir das Dialerlein nicht genauer anschauen... Mal sehen, ob ich noch einen Hashwert-Tester finde. Ach ist das alles lange her - ich kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, wie man diese Dialerchen ankucken konnte 

Ach, der ist echt süß:

```
*Connection == INVALID_CONNECTION_ID
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\b[....]\Eigene Dateien\c\Dialer\G[...]-5.0\connect.cpp
Connection != INVALID_CONNECTION_ID
Controller != INVAL_CONTROLLER
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\b[...]\Eigene Dateien\c\Dialer\G[...]-5.0\contr.cpp
esoterik-93-104-67-215
exe
```

PS: Wenn man den Weg regulär geht, erhält man eine Datei, die die eigene IP enthält (start-esoterik-xx-xxx-xx-xxx.exe). Dabei handelt es sich um ein sich selbst entpackendes Archiv, das den Dialer (34kb) und eine ipcheck.exe (20kb) enthält. Das Archiv ist knapp 100kB groß und war bei mir dann leider plötzlich weg


----------



## ig63 (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Ja soweit habe ich mich garnicht getraut, habe mir das jetzt nochmals angeschaut. 10,00 € nur dafür das man auf die Seite mit der E-Mailadresse dieser Dame kommt, aller Achtung. Wenn es nicht so frech wäre könnte man über die Geschäftstüchtigkeit so mancher Damen und Herren nur staunen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Januar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Ich bin Chaosexperte, kein techniker... aber ich habe da noch so Erinnerungen... Da war doch mal was...
[UCE - Autodialer] Antwort von Lena - Antispam e.V.

Das war ja gar nicht so weit weg...


> Hallo,
> 
> in den einzelverbindungen steht:
> 
> ...


Das waren damals Polen aus Langenfeld. Einige werden sich daran erinnern...


ig63 schrieb:


> Na Super, Danke. Also nichts mit selbständiger Einwahl.


Würde der Betroffene behaupten, die Einwahl nicht wissentlich aktiv ausgelöst zu haben, würde ich an dieser Aussage erst einmal nicht zweifeln, ohne behaupten zu wollen, beweisen zu können, dass es so war... Einfacher formuliert: Bitte unbedingt weitere klärende Informationen einholen. Dass jemand 2009 versucht, mit Dialern zu tricksen, erscheint mir sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich... Da würde ich eher vermuten, dass jemand bewusst die Dienstleistung genutzt hat, ohne zu wissen, wie das dann abgerechnet wird (und daher ohne sich erklären zu können, wie der Telefonrechnungsbetrag zustande kommt)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*



ig63 schrieb:


> Ja soweit habe ich mich garnicht getraut, habe mir das jetzt nochmals angeschaut. 10,00 € nur dafür das man auf die Seite mit der E-Mailadresse dieser Dame kommt, aller Achtung. Wenn es nicht so frech wäre könnte man über die Geschäftstüchtigkeit so mancher Damen und Herren nur staunen.



Hast du mal deinem PC überprüft ob dort die Dialer-Datei (esoterik.exe) vorhanden ist?
Wenn die Datei nicht auf der Festplatte ist, kann es sich auch nicht um den registrierten Dialer handeln.
Bitte sichere dann den Ordner 
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ ??????????\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp
auf einer CD. Überprüfe deine E-Mails, ob dort Mails mit Anhang vorhanden sind. 
Diese Mails dann auch Sichern.


----------



## ig63 (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Wie oben schon erwähnt, es handelt sich nicht um meinen PC bzw. um ein Problem meinerseits. Es wurde an mich herangetragen. Hatte meinem Bekannten gesagt er solle seinen PC überprüfen, hat er wohl auch getan aber nicht wirklich etwas gefunden. Wir haben uns für das WE verabredet, werde dann mal konkreter schauen.
Trotzdem vielen Dank allen. Jeder Tip hilft.

Ingo


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hast du mal deinem PC überprüft ob dort die Dialer-Datei (esoterik.exe) vorhanden ist?
> Wenn die Datei nicht auf der Festplatte ist, kann es sich auch nicht um den registrierten Dialer handeln.


Die Abwesenheit der Datei ist kein hinreichender Beweis dafür, dass sich der registrierte Dialer nicht eingewählt hat. Es gibt andererseits auch genügend Möglichkeiten, registrierte Dialer zu manipulieren. 
Ich würde den Rechner möglichst bald komplett sichern (Image).

PS: Dass der Dialer auch ohne die Frage, ob man das will, bezogen werden kann, das kann jeder selbst probieren:
http://www.unerklaerlichenw***.de/esoterik/html/download.php 
liefert esoterik-###-###-###-###.exe (wobei ###-###-###-### die IP ist, mit der man unterwegs ist)

Ich kann leider aus technischen Gründen nicht dokumentieren, was das Ausführen des Dialers bewirken würde


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

hmm

Ich erinnere an meine Aussage von oben:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Würde der Betroffene behaupten, die Einwahl nicht wissentlich aktiv ausgelöst zu haben, würde ich an dieser Aussage erst einmal nicht zweifeln, ohne behaupten zu wollen, beweisen zu können, dass es so war... Einfacher formuliert: Bitte unbedingt weitere klärende Informationen einholen. Dass jemand 2009 versucht, mit Dialern zu tricksen, erscheint mir sehr sehr unwahrscheinlich... Da würde ich eher vermuten, dass jemand bewusst die Dienstleistung genutzt hat, ohne zu wissen, wie das dann abgerechnet wird (und daher ohne sich erklären zu können, wie der Telefonrechnungsbetrag zustande kommt)


Was sagt denn der Betroffene dazu???

---


Registrierungsnummer: 90090000880-1756105

Registrierungsdatum: 25.11.2005 
Adressierungsmerkmal: http://www.unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/
Rufnummer: 90090000880
Hash-Wert: *7C46303881D082299D21A511B61C33FB13E80DAB *
Dateiname: esoterik.exe 
Dialer-Version: 10004
Inhalteanbieter:
Frau G* G* Tel. 02841-9985** Endstraße 12 47445 Moers

Das ist der Hashwert der esoterik.exe, die man dort findet. Ich nehme an, dass der Dialer auch diese Nummer wählt. Einen Hinweis auf Manipulation gibt es auf den ersten Blick nicht. Daher bleibe ich dabei, dass die oben geschilderte Möglichkeit (jemand hat das Angebot genutzt, ohne zu wissen, wie es abgerechnet wird) die wahrscheinlichste Variante ist. Auf dem normalen Weg kommt man dabei an sehr deutlichen und gesetzlich ausreichenden Preisangaben vorbei.


----------



## Sirius (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Der Esoterik-Dialer auf dieser Webseite hat einen anderen Hash-Wert als den bei der BNetzA angegeben. 

Datei: *start-esoterik-*-*-*-*.exe*
Größe: *101191 Byte*
Hash: *723091F2690077D5DFCD8844F3C1E931CAE37013*


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Es gibt ja zwei Wege, zu "etwas" zu kommen:

unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/ --> "weiter"
unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/html/step2.html --> ok
unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/html/step3.html --> ok
unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/html/step4.html --> ja
[=location.href='download.php?p=start-esoterik.exe']

Diese start-esoterik-exe hat das Symbol eines Archivs (selbstentpackend)
Hashwert:
*723091F2690077D5DFCD8844F3C1E931CAE37013*

Ausführen der Datei startet ip-xheck.exe und dann kommt bei mir eine Fehlermeldung, dass keine Einwahl möglich ist. Wie auch - so ganz ohne Modem...

Dieses Archiv ist dann futsch, auf dem Desktop verbleibt esoterik.exe

Hashwert:
*7C46303881D082299D21A511B61C33FB13E80DAB

??????

*

wenn dieses erste Teil wählt, ist das ein nicht registrierter Dialer, oder?


unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/html/download.php

liefert den Dialer mit passendem Hashwert ohne das Drumrum (und ohne jede Abfrage)


----------



## ig63 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Nun haben wir unser Treffen vorgezogen. Mein Bekannter und dessen Freundin sagen beide sie wären nicht auf dieser Seite bzw. deren Abkömlingen gewesen. Habe ihnen diese Seiten gezeigt, beide kennen sie nicht bzw. wären auch nicht dazu bereit gewesen diesen Dialer bewußt zu laden. Habe den PC untersucht aber keinen Dialer dieser Art gefunden. (Vielleicht schon gelöscht ?!?). Was ich fand war ein Dialer mit folgendem Registryeintrag HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-2014246382-649831091-1847478709-1006\Software\DC. Der Dialer hatte den Namen Wabgcom. Kann es möglich sein das dieser der Verursacher war oder hat der eine andere Funktion? Muß noch schauen was ich zu diesem finde.

Ingo


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Seltsam... Das führt in dieselbe Richtung

Mal den Spamordner/Mailordner angeschaut, ob in zeitlichem Zusammenhang zur Einwahl ein auffälliger Maileingang war?


----------



## ig63 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Nein im Spamordner bzw. Mailordner war nichts auffäliges was im zeitlichen Zusammenhang stehen könnte. Sie lehren diese auch regelmäßig wenn es nichts wichtiges ist.

Was den Wabgcom angeht, so habe ich noch nicht wirklich etwas dazu gefunden. Was ich fand war schon älter.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Älter ja, wie ich schon schrieb - aber passend! In dem Dialer steht ein Hiwneis auf eine wabgcom.de
wabgcom.de - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records
= passend.

Nur: wie kommt der Dialer auf den Rechner, wenn ihn keiner installiert hat? Sehr merkwürdig... Dass jemand 2009 mit Dialern auf die Jagd geht, erscheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich... Fragt doch mal die Familie G, wie der Dialer auf den Rechner kam 

PS: Dass man den Rechner am besten imaged und nichts undokumentiert löscht, versteht sich von selbst, oder? Irgendwas sträubt sich in mir, Euch zu raten, den Rechner zur Polizei zu bringen und Anzeige zu erstatten. Erstens bringt das zivilrechtlich nichts und zweitens sieht bisher nichts danach aus, als ob da jemand was gedreht hätte.
Heb mal alles auf, was du so findest - das könnten sich Experten hier ansehen. Ich kann das auch, aber ich bin zu langsam und zu ahnungslos 

PS: Mach dsoch mal spaßeshalber eine Festplattenkomplettsuche zum Suchbegriff "jpg.com"

Entweder mit Bordmitteln oder

Start - Ausführen eingeben: cmd
cd\
dir *jpg.com /a/s

aber warte, bis diese Methode jmd bestätigt, der Ahnung hat.


----------



## ig63 (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Ja ich habe sie auch gefragt ob sie eventuell etwas installiert hätten ohne wirklich zu wissen was es ist. Sie verneinen es zwar aber ich habe auch so den Verdacht das jemand es nicht mehr wissen will . So wirklich glaube ich auch nicht daran das dort ein Fremdeingriff stattfand. Wie dem auch sei, ich verfolge dies jetzt nur interessehalber. Es will keiner gewesen sein und ich habe nicht wirklich Lust dort ständig nachzufragen. Bin ja dort auch nicht ständig anwesend. 

Trotzdem Danke an alle.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Hallo!

Auch wir haben am Wochenende unsere Telefonrechnung bekommen und mußten uns erst einmal setzen. 
Diese Nummer tauchte auch bei uns auf der Rechnung auf und keiner weiß woher sie kommt.

Bezahlen müssen wir dies bei der Firma MR.Net Services GmbH & Co. KG aus Flensburg.
Angeblich haben wir über unsere Rufnummer am 21.1.09 um 20:21:58 für genau 00:00:19 und am 26.1.09 um 20:04:11 wieder für genau 00:00:19 Sekunden angewählt.

Bei der Firma kann man über eine 0800 Nr. anrufen was ich heute morgen sofort getätigt habe. Allerdings nur ne Bandansage bekommen mit der Bitte bei Problemen sich mit der Rechnung per e-Mail an deren Adresse zu wenden. Somit weiß ich immer noch nicht, was wir dort wohl angewählt haben können.  

Deshalb bin ich froh über goggle Euch gefunden zu haben denn scheinbar haben dieses Problem wohl mehrere Leute.

Ich habe auch bei mir ein wenig geschaut und konnte nichts verdächtiges finden. Kein esoterik.exe oder ähnliches. 

Wie geht ihr weiter vor? Bezahlen werden wir diese Rechnung erstmal nicht.

Liebe Grüße, Silke


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Schade das hier nichts weiteres mehr steht. Habe auch eine Telefonrechnung mit dem gleichen Problem. Und kann mich nicht erinnern mich schuldhaft gemacht zu haben. Hat schon jemand herausgefunden von was die Gebühren kommen, und was man dagegen machen kann?


----------



## Sevens (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Auch ich habe heute bei einem Kunden zutun gehabt, der genau das beschriebene Problem hat. Die 0900er-Nummer auf der Telekom-Rechnung mit Verweis auf jene Werbeagentur Gutsche. Zweimal angewählt, jeweils 19 Sekunden, abgerechnet mit 8,14 Euro. Der Kunde, Inhaber eines ISDN-Anschlusses, der auch über ISDN ins Internet geht, bestreitet vehement, jemals etwas von einer Agentur Gutsche gehört zu haben. Er sei weder interessiert an Esoterik, noch würde es ihm auch nur im Traum einfallen, bewußt eine Service-Rufnummer mit 8,14 Euro Gebühr zweimal hintereinander anzurufen und nach 19 Sekunden wieder aufzulegen. Ich gehe hier stark davon aus, daß sich der Dialer selbständig auf irgend einem Wege auf dem Rechner installiert hat und im Verborgenen agiert. Die Woche werde ich mir den Rechner genauer anschauen.


----------



## webwatcher (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*



Sevens schrieb:


> Ich gehe hier stark davon aus, daß sich der Dialer selbständig auf irgend einem Wege auf dem Rechner installiert hat und im Verborgenen agiert.


Das ist nur  nur möglich, wenn der PC eine  aktive  Telefonwählverbindung ( analog oder ISDN) installiert hat.
Kann z.B der Fall  sein, wenn der Kunde Faxsoftware einsetzt. 
DSL kann keine  0900 anwählen.


----------



## Sevens (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist nur  nur möglich, wenn der PC eine  aktive  Telefonwählverbindung ( analog oder ISDN) installiert hat.
> Kann z.B der Fall  sein, wenn der Kunde Faxsoftware einsetzt.
> DSL kann keine  0900 anwählen.



Das ist mir schon klar - oben schrieb ich, dass der Kunde per ISDN ins Internet geht (kaum zu glauben, aber solche Fälle gibt es immer noch!  ). 
Eine aktive Telefonwählverbindung müsste man ja erkennen. Werd' ich mir morgen mal anschauen. Interessant wäre für mich aber insbesondere, wie der Dialer offenbar unbemerkt ins System kam und dann - wiederum unbemerkt - die zwei Einwahlen tätigen konnte. Beide genau 19 Sekunden. Gibt es überhaupt noch Anti-Malware-Software, die Dialer erkennt? Ich hab' so den Verdacht, dass zeitgemäße Tools darauf gar nicht mehr prüfen.


----------



## Teleton (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Dieser Dialer ist ein echtes lebendes Fossil, da alle seine Verwandten ausgestorben sind. Es ist der einzige Dialer den ich den letzten Jahren gelegentlich auf Telefonrechnungen in freier Wildbahn gesehen habe. Überlebt hat er weil es ein Nischenprodukt für Esoterik/Tantra/Yoga/Horoskope ist. Mit der Anwahl kauft man sich die Berechtigung eine (auf gesonderter Leitung stattfindende) "Beratung" zu diesen Themen nutzen zu können. Daher sind die Anwahlen selbst immer nur kurz. In allen Fälle die ich kenne wurden die Anwahlen doch durch (meist weibliche) Haushaltsangehörige verursacht.
Ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die letzten Dinosaurier Techniken der "Anwahloptimierung" nutzen, da sie unter Bebachtung stehen. Der Betrag von 8,14 (= 10,- inc MwSt) wäre um durch Schurkereien reich zu werden auch zu niedrig. Ich würde daher vor einer umfangreichen Suche erstmal alle Familienmitglieder vernehmen und dabei berücksichtigen, dass es schwer fällt zuzugeben abergläubisches Zeugs genutzt zu haben.


----------



## webwatcher (11 Dezember 2009)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Registriert ist das Fossil auf 


> Alle Daten zum Dialer mit der Registrierungsnummer 90090000880-1756105
> *Registrierungsdatum: 25.11.2005 *
> Adressierungsmerkmal: [noparse]http://www.unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/[/noparse]
> Rufnummer: 90090000880
> ...


Es erfolgt eine  ganz eindeutige Preisangabe 
[noparse]http://www.unerklaerlichenwelten.de/esoterik/html/step2.html[/noparse]



Sevens schrieb:


> Zweimal angewählt, jeweils 19 Sekunden, abgerechnet mit *8,14 Euro.*


ein etwas seltsamer Betrag, eigentlich sollten es 10€ sein ( selbst wenn man 19% 
MWst draufrechnet kommt man erst auf 9.69€


----------



## Rusty (15 Februar 2010)

*AW: 090090000880 -> kennt die jemand???*

Die bisherigen Einträge sind zwar bereits etwas Älter, aber dennoch nicht veraltet.
Auch wir hatten von mr.net auf unserer Telekom Rechnung angebliche Verbindungen. Die Forderungen kamen uns komisch vor, deshalb haben wir nachgeforscht und rekonstruiert.

Um Weihnachten kamen, es ist ein geschäftlicher Anschluss, diverse Weihnachtsmails, u.a. auch Spam-Mails. Im Anhang versteckt sich der Dialer. Die Website wurde definitv nicht besucht, somit auch keinerlei Information über Kosten etc. (Unsere Mitarbeiterin wurde nochmal ausdrücklich belehrt, derlei Mails sofort zu löschen und nicht zu öffnen).

Wir haben einen ISDN-Anschluss und nutzen DSL für den Internetzugang. Im betreffenden PC steckt noch eine ISDN-Karte (sie wurde bisher für die Nutzung der Anwendungen einer großen Steuerberater-Genossenschaft benötigt). Über diesen Weg hat sich der Dialer eingewählt. Inzwischen haben wir 0900-Nummern an unserer Anlage sperren lassen, als wir die Anlage gekauft haben gab es noch 0190-Nummern, die wurden damals schon gesperrt.

Den geforderten Betrag haben wir über die Telekom-Hotline explizit ausgeschlossen. Wir warten nun ab, ob eine Mahnung kommt. Wenn ja, dann geht das ganze sofort zum Anwalt, eine vollständige Systemsicherung haben wir bereits vorgenommen.

Für uns ist das schon [.......], was da abgezogen wird...


----------

